# How to hunt down an OLD German passport/proof of issue?



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,
Well, it's been 6 months since my husband submitted a ton of documents to the German consulate here in Edinburgh trying to pursue an ancestral German citizenship and now he is being asked for MORE.
This time it's his grandfather's GERMAN PASSPORT
Of course, that would be great to have, but he was born in 1905 and fled Germany in 1938....so we don't have it.
We showed them the grandfather's birth certificate, his marriage certificate and the great grandfather's birth certificate as well as lots of other proof.
So I am asking for help:clap2: to see if anyone knows how one might go about getting proof of a German passport being issued to a German citizen born in 1905?
Thanks so much,
Beth


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

if you have his last address in germany you could try the "melderegister" at that location. they should have an archive with old data. but I am not sure how long they keep the data, and what kind of information they are allowed to give out.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Pecosa said:


> Hi,
> Well, it's been 6 months since my husband submitted a ton of documents to the German consulate here in Edinburgh trying to pursue an ancestral German citizenship and now he is being asked for MORE.
> This time it's his grandfather's GERMAN PASSPORT
> Of course, that would be great to have, but he was born in 1905 and fled Germany in 1938....so we don't have it.
> ...


There was a census in 1905 and one 1910. I guess that you'd have to contact the federal archive to see whether that data is accessible and what kind of information had actually been collected.

Have you tried to contact the Central Council of Jews in Germany? They should know where to find information.

Central Council of Jews in Germany


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

